# And just like that....



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a new, strange dog in my home.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

What was surprising to me was that once her undercoat was basically removed, she's back to being a chocolate dog. All the white was undercoat.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

She looks so pretty! She always looks gorgeous, but the groomer did a fantastic job! Love her longer hair on top! If you get some time could you post a couple more pics of her cut? I'd like to show them to my groomer. I bet you did do a double take...her color is much darker. Her little face looks the same though.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh she looks so cute. I am amazed at the color difference, a chocolate pup under all that white.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks SO soft!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a beautiful surprise under all that fur! She looks half the size she was before!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Oh she looks so cuddly and adorable.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Awwww. She looks beautiful! 😍😍😍 I love her chocolate color. She looks like velvet. The groomer did a fantastic job. Can you post more pictures of her? I would like to show my groomer her picture. What instructions did you give the groomer?


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

She looks beautiful! What a beautiful color chocolate! Her cut is like what our previous boys would get, groomer did a perfect job.


----------



## jingerb (Aug 9, 2015)

Beautiful little, soft, chocolate love!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She looks so cuddly! Her chocolate is a rich color, so nice to look at.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Amazing! I first thought you were telling us you got a new puppy!!! She looks marvelous!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Where's the zipper?? She's adorable, as always. :cheer:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww....what a cutie pie!!! 🤗 Lola's coat looks so plush and soft! The color change is amazing!!! I really love her haircut. 😍 It's going to be sooo much easier for you and her. Today is spa day here. Hmmmm.....🤔


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Layla's Mom said:


> She looks so pretty! She always looks gorgeous, but the groomer did a fantastic job! Love her longer hair on top! If you get some time could you post a couple more pics of her cut? I'd like to show them to my groomer. I bet you did do a double take...her color is much darker. Her little face looks the same though.


I can't seem to get a good one of her standing or sitting for that matter. This one is from the dog park yesterday.


----------

